# NC Research Triangle bus service



## Michigan Mom (Aug 9, 2021)

Travel this summer has been a mixed bag... a welcome discovery is the Go Triangle bus service. No charge to ride for the remainder of 2021, making it possible to get to and from the airport (in this case, RDU) for free... amazing. Regular fare is a couple of bucks when they start charging again. Really impressed with their transit service. Contrast with transit options out of DTW - the Michigan Flyer is $12 per person! 
As a lifelong user of public transportation, always love finding out about a good metro area bus service, especially since light rail connecting with airports is only available in a handful of cities that I know of. (Chicago... Philly... Miami).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> Travel this summer has been a mixed bag... a welcome discovery is the Go Triangle bus service. No charge to ride for the remainder of 2021, making it possible to get to and from the airport (in this case, RDU) for free... amazing. Regular fare is a couple of bucks when they start charging again. Really impressed with their transit service. Contrast with transit options out of DTW - the Michigan Flyer is $12 per person!
> As a lifelong user of public transportation, always love finding out about a good metro area bus service, especially since light rail connecting with airports is only available in a handful of cities that I know of. (Chicago... Philly... Miami).


Add Dallas,Denver,Seattle, Portland,San Francisco,St Louis and DC/BWI to that list.( if you count Subways)


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 9, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Add Dallas,Denver,Seattle, Portland,San Francisco,St Louis and DC/BWI to that list.( if you count Subways)


And Atlanta which has heavy rail.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 10, 2021)

Well, no excuses for my not mentioning DC and STL, both of which I've been to - although, STL has been over a decade ago.


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 10, 2021)

Public transit to airports in the US has never really been designed for actual travelers; most of the systems don't have room for luggage, and many don't even stop at all the terminal entrances, thus requiring a long walk from the transit stop to the actual terminal. (For the second case, many bus services are actually better than light rail or subways because they're more likely to stop at all the terminals.) Like most public transit in the US, they're more likely designed to get poor airport service workers who don't have a car into work. I have only used public transit to the airport at Washington National, San Francisco, and BWI when coming from downtown DC. National and San Francisco are reasonably decent, though the subway cars don't have places for baggage; the only reason I took MARC to BWI was because I was in downtown DC at work and didn't have my car. You have to change from the train to a shuttle bus. The bus has space for luggage, the MARC train really doesn't.

Amtrak stations have similar problems, except in those cities with the legacy commuter operations that also serve the Amtrak station. Of course, even a place like New York has problems because much of the commuter rail network serves Grand Central and Hoboken, and Amtrak only runs from Penn Station. My home station of Baltimore has a light rail, but the trains that actually serve the station only go through the downtown to Camden Yards. If I want to go to anywhere useful on the system (like the station near my home), I have a 10-15 minute walk up a hill. As a result, I usually either drive to the station (a 15 minute drive) or call a taxi/Uber.


----------



## cirdan (Aug 10, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Public transit to airports in the US has never really been designed for actual travelers; most of the systems don't have room for luggage, and many don't even stop at all the terminal entrances, thus requiring a long walk from the transit stop to the actual terminal. (For the second case, many bus services are actually better than light rail or subways because they're more likely to stop at all the terminals.) Like most public transit in the US, they're more likely designed to get poor airport service workers who don't have a car into work.



So true. I have used the METRO bus from Houston George Bush Intercontinental several times and it is quite amazing how well hidden this bus service is. If it's mentioned anywhere on the official airport website at all it must be very well hidden, and as AFAIK its not signposted either. This is in contrast to the various car rentals, taxis and even hotel shuttles which are all far easier to find. Fortunately the METRO website is slightly more helpful.

So it's very much a service provided for those who already know. Despite which it is a very decent service that is very good value for money (I think $1.25 - when I first heard this I thought the operator misspoke as I would have thought such an express service should be worth at least $6 or so). It runs on the freeway for much of the trip and is thus pretty fast. It serves multiple downtown stops so it's basically within walking distance of any downtown hotel or attraction, as well as connecting with the METRO rail service in one if not several locations.

Interestingly it only stops at one of the several terminals at the airport, despite driving straight past several of the other terminals. So it almost seems as if its designed to be difficult to use. You thus need to walk or catch the gadgetbahn if you arrive at any other terminal.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 11, 2021)

Those are really excellent points MARC. Luggage storage capacity varies from limited to nonexistent in most bus services I've seen. It almost requires that as a traveler, you have nothing larger than a carryon bag. Some airports - from personal experience, Miami, Ft. Lauderdale and West Palm Beach - have airport shuttle buses that will get you to the transit stop - either the Tri Rail or at Lauderdale, the Broward County transit service. BCT is interesting, by the way, while the fare is only 2$ (less for senior citizens and kids), there's no such thing as a transfer between routes, you pay the fare each time you change buses. Still 6$ is a bargain if it comes to that.
When my kids were young and I was financially struggling as a single mom, we could only travel if certain conditions were met: free flight (airline employee), inexpensive public transport at destination, and crazy cheap hotel through Priceline or company discount. We traveled for a song back then and when you have to do that, you get used to schlepping the bags and kids on buses. We also traveled on Amtrak to Chicago when the fare deals were 10$ per person. Eventually I started accumulating AGR points and we took our first LD ride with all points. I still seek out a good bus system wherever feasible, and if rail is available, even better.



MARC Rider said:


> Public transit to airports in the US has never really been designed for actual travelers; most of the systems don't have room for luggage, and many don't even stop at all the terminal entrances, thus requiring a long walk from the transit stop to the actual terminal. (For the second case, many bus services are actually better than light rail or subways because they're more likely to stop at all the terminals.) Like most public transit in the US, they're more likely designed to get poor airport service workers who don't have a car into work. I have only used public transit to the airport at Washington National, San Francisco, and BWI when coming from downtown DC. National and San Francisco are reasonably decent, though the subway cars don't have places for baggage; the only reason I took MARC to BWI was because I was in downtown DC at work and didn't have my car. You have to change from the train to a shuttle bus. The bus has space for luggage, the MARC train really doesn't.
> 
> Amtrak stations have similar problems, except in those cities with the legacy commuter operations that also serve the Amtrak station. Of course, even a place like New York has problems because much of the commuter rail network serves Grand Central and Hoboken, and Amtrak only runs from Penn Station. My home station of Baltimore has a light rail, but the trains that actually serve the station only go through the downtown to Camden Yards. If I want to go to anywhere useful on the system (like the station near my home), I have a 10-15 minute walk up a hill. As a result, I usually either drive to the station (a 15 minute drive) or call a taxi/Uber.


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 11, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I have only used public transit to the airport at Washington National, San Francisco, and BWI when coming from downtown DC. National and San Francisco are reasonably decent, though the subway cars don't have places for baggage; the only reason I took MARC to BWI was because I was in downtown DC at work and didn't have my car. You have to change from the train to a shuttle bus. The bus has space for luggage, the MARC train really doesn't.


Oh, yeah, I forgot about Chicago. The Blue line is reasonably convenient to most of the O'Hare terminals, but not all of the downtown stations are fully accessible (hi, Clinton!), so it's a bit of a pain schlepping luggage up the stairs. The L's connectivity to Amtrak is a bit sketchy, requiring an outside walk, but at least the Quincy stop now has an elevator. Accessing downtown buses requires going outside and crossing a busy street, but at least there are a lot of options.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 11, 2021)

Interesting Cirdan. I've not been to Houston, only DFW. It's been some years too. At that time, you had to take 2 buses (free) to connect to the rail station that took you all the way downtown Dallas. In the other direction, all the way to downtown Ft. Worth. As you mentioned, it was kind of hidden - you had to be looking for it, ask people, etc. We stayed at airport hotels when in the area, and shuttled to the airport and then navigated to the train. It was time consuming but young children find it to be an adventure, and so did I 



cirdan said:


> So true. I have used the METRO bus from Houston George Bush Intercontinental several times and it is quite amazing how well hidden this bus service is. If it's mentioned anywhere on the official airport website at all it must be very well hidden, and as AFAIK its not signposted either. This is in contrast to the various car rentals, taxis and even hotel shuttles which are all far easier to find. Fortunately the METRO website is slightly more helpful.
> 
> So it's very much a service provided for those who already know. Despite which it is a very decent service that is very good value for money (I think $1.25 - when I first heard this I thought the operator misspoke as I would have thought such an express service should be worth at least $6 or so). It runs on the freeway for much of the trip and is thus pretty fast. It serves multiple downtown stops so it's basically within walking distance of any downtown hotel or attraction, as well as connecting with the METRO rail service in one if not several locations.
> 
> Interestingly it only stops at one of the several terminals at the airport, despite driving straight past several of the other terminals. So it almost seems as if its designed to be difficult to use. You thus need to walk or catch the gadgetbahn if you arrive at any other terminal.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 11, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> Interesting Cirdan. I've not been to Houston, only DFW. It's been some years too. At that time, you had to take 2 buses (free) to connect to the rail station that took you all the way downtown Dallas. In the other direction, all the way to downtown Ft. Worth. As you mentioned, it was kind of hidden - you had to be looking for it, ask people, etc. We stayed at airport hotels when in the area, and shuttled to the airport and then navigated to the train. It was time consuming but young children find it to be an adventure, and so did I


Dallas/Ft Worth has come a long way Baby!
One of the better Regional Rail Systems ( DART/TRE/TEX RAIL)now and growing constantly!


----------



## cirdan (Aug 11, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Dallas/Ft Worth has come a long way Baby!
> One of the better Regional Rail Systems ( DART/TRE/TEX RAIL)now and growing constantly!



I've travelled to DFW by DART. The DART line that goes there meanders quite a bit and there are somewhat more go-slow curves than I would have expected on an all new route, and it cannot compete with driving time-wise. But it's still good that it exists.

Of course now there is also the Trinity Metro going to Fort Worth and soon there will also be the DART Silver Line providing a direct link to the Plano and Richardson area by-passing downtown Dallas.

So passengers arriving at DFW will be spoiled for choice.

Does the TRE connecting bus still run? I wonder whether that option is still viable now that there are such nice alternatives.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 11, 2021)

cirdan said:


> I've travelled to DFW by DART. The DART line that goes there meanders quite a bit and there are somewhat more go-slow curves than I would have expected on an all new route, and it cannot compete with driving time-wise. But it's still good that it exists.
> 
> Of course now there is also the Trinity Metro going to Fort Worth and soon there will also be the DART Silver Line providing a direct link to the Plano and Richardson area by-passing downtown Dallas.
> 
> ...


Honestly I can't answer your question since I used TexRail and DART to get to/from DFW when I was there in May.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 11, 2021)

I think most airports in North America are really not designed around public transit. I know that my home base has a Bus System but I couldn't tell you where it goes. It is nicely marked because I pass the large painted sign for it, but there is no real route information for it. I also have no idea how frequent it runs as I've only seen the bus once when waiting on the employee bus in the next bay. 

I know Atlanta's MARTA connection is only on one side of the airport. I'm not sure how you get to the S Terminal from the train. 

LGA has no rail connection at all. JFK is cumbersome.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 11, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> I know Atlanta's MARTA connection is only on one side of the airport. I'm not sure how you get to the S Terminal from the train.


S Terminal? Never heard of that. Are you referring to the International F Terminal? Connections between all terminals are via the underground shuttle train which leaves from the inside of security and stops at all terminals except T which is actually at the start of the shuttle.

The MARTA connection is at the opposite end of the baggage claim area from security. So from MARTA, you walk through either North or South baggage claim to security then take shuttle to any terminal or walk to Terminal T which is upstairs from shuttle start. Upon arrival, take shuttle from any terminal to baggage claim and continue walking to station entrance.

Note that Atlanta's MARTA is one of the few transit systems that also has a baggage area in, I believe, every other car.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 12, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> S Terminal? Never heard of that. Are you referring to the International F Terminal? Connections between all terminals are via the underground shuttle train which leaves from the inside of security and stops at all terminals except T which is actually at the start of the shuttle.
> 
> The MARTA connection is at the opposite end of the baggage claim area from security. So from MARTA, you walk through either North or South baggage claim to security then take shuttle to any terminal or walk to Terminal T which is upstairs from shuttle start. Upon arrival, take shuttle from any terminal to baggage claim and continue walking to station entrance.
> 
> Note that Atlanta's MARTA is one of the few transit systems that also has a baggage area in, I believe, every other car.



I'm probably wrong. I've never been on the international side of Atlanta. I was under the impression there was a second terminal on the other side of the field.


----------

